# The Music House, France - Sept 15



## Stussy (May 26, 2016)

A long time to get round to posting this fabulous location in France, visited with Baroness of Puddleland and Lost (Yes the old man of the forum was out ). * This was the first stop of a long weekend and it was a major bit of wantage back when it first became known!

We arrived shortly after sunrise, having been told to expect to get wet feet with the entry, we were lucky to get in dry, albeit a bit muddy. *This Manor house is/was stunning, as I have since heard it became a tourist hotspot and has been alarmed and sealed.

We waited for the to come up and had a good walk around the place, so much to take in, anyway here is my effort.



























































Proper picture overload, but it was hard not too!

Thanks for looking!​


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 26, 2016)

That's perfect.


----------



## thorfrun (May 26, 2016)

wonderful, thank you


----------



## krela (May 27, 2016)

Very nice indeed! Hi lost.


----------



## smiler (May 27, 2016)

That is Radio Rental, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Stussy (May 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone, the place it is a wonderful place!


----------



## Brewtal (May 27, 2016)

Absolutely stunning stuff mate. Incredible pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tazong (May 27, 2016)

Brilliant bud - some stunning photos - what a fantastic find


----------



## Mars Lander (May 27, 2016)

Oh WOW!!!, no wonder you was mad keen to go, these shots and the place look amazing. You hear so much hype of old places with a plethora of vintage items that remain within followed by dark noisey imagery but this blows them out of the water, well done that man


----------



## Rubex (May 28, 2016)

Whoever lived here was obviously into fixing radios - you can see valves lying around and there's quite a bit of test equipment on that bench such as power supplies and meters. What an amazing find! I'd be in my element here looking at all this stuff. I really enjoyed this report, Stussy, and lovely photos. That's a very happy looking radio in the last shot!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 28, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Whoever lived here was obviously into fixing radios - you can see valves lying around and there's quite a bit of test equipment on that bench such as power supplies and meters. What an amazing find! I'd be in my element here looking at all this stuff. I really enjoyed this report, Stussy, and lovely photos. That's a very happy looking radio in the last shot![/
> 
> I looked into Stussy's Flicker page so I can zoom in and you cannot beat a good moving coil meter. Some of the radios I managed to zoom in and they date from thirties to the seventies. There's a beautiful radio by Emerson (I want it, drat). What I think is that people have handed radios here asking to be repaired and, maybe didn't want it back.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2016)

Stunning collection of radios etc!First class photography and thanks for sharing.


----------

